# How many Minis can a Roamio support?



## Sethb (Feb 6, 2002)

Is there a limit (I assume so) on the number of Minis you can slave to a single Roamio? Debating swapping out my 4 Tuner Premiere, 2 Tuner Premiere, and old TiVo HD in the basement for a new 6 Tuner Plus and a pair of Minis, but haven't been able to figure out if it can support two (or more) Minis. I already have a Stream as well, in case that matters...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It is supposed already have dynamic tuner allocation so it should be able to handle several Minis.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

TiVo told me the limit with dynamic tuner allocation is 9.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

From this CNET review:

"Dynamic tuner allocation enables the Mini to release the tuner if it's not currently being used. This will allow you to have up to nine Minis connected to your main TiVo DVR, and each Mini would only occupy a tuner when you want to watch live TV through it. "


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I believe Tivo has an account limit of 10 active devices, so that's where the theoretical 9 Mini limit comes from. It'll be limited by your account setup.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

Better questions maybe; how many Mini's can be streaming simultaneously? I doubt it can do all nine...


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

P42 said:


> Better questions maybe; how many Mini's can be streaming simultaneously? I doubt it can do all nine...


The engadget review mentioned that you could not watch an active stream from another device. But the easy was to get around it is just to have it record and then you can watch the recording on as many devices as you want.


----------



## Sethb (Feb 6, 2002)

Excellent news, should be able to lower my CableCard bill a bit, and maybe the power bill too by getting rid of that old HD. Is there any reason to keep the Stream if you get a Plus? I saw that the Stream can handle streaming to more devices, but with only two of us in the house, two streams is all we'd ever need...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sethb said:


> Excellent news, should be able to lower my CableCard bill a bit, and maybe the power bill too by getting rid of that old HD. Is there any reason to keep the Stream if you get a Plus? I saw that the Stream can handle streaming to more devices, but with only two of us in the house, two streams is all we'd ever need...


The Roamio is supposed to have the same streaming hardware as the stream.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Sethb said:


> Excellent news, should be able to lower my CableCard bill a bit, and maybe the power bill too by getting rid of that old HD. Is there any reason to keep the Stream if you get a Plus? I saw that the Stream can handle streaming to more devices, but with only two of us in the house, two streams is all we'd ever need...


We were under the assumption Tivo was using a CPU that supported 2 streams, but that's not the case. They apparently integrated the Stream's transcoder chip right onto the motherboard, so it's the same amount of streams either way. No pressing need for the Stream with a Pro/Plus.


----------

